# Recently Deleted Folder



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

2 questions:

1. Does anyone know if there is an easy way to delete all content in the folder?

2. The programs in the deleted folder, are they included in the disk space usage indicator?

Thank you.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

clark_kent said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone know if there is an easy way to delete all content in the folder?
> 
> ...


1. Can't be done
2. No, this is not included in the disk space usage indicator.

PS. Say hi to Lois for me, ok?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

lujan said:


> 1. Can't be done
> 2. No, this is not included in the disk space usage indicator.
> 
> PS. Say hi to Lois for me, ok?


you can go in there and delete each program again one by one


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

compnurd said:


> you can go in there and delete each program again one by one


I wonder why people feel the need to delete shows from the RDF?

I can understand for those who record a lot of porn.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

"I wonder why people feel the need to delete shows from the RDF?"

[email protected] retentive. And I can say that, because I am @[email protected] retentive. Worst of all, I'm a procrastinating @[email protected] retentive, so I would LIKE to have my deleted items folder empty, but I never actually get around to it.


----------



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

I didn't know TiVo could record porn... 

Here's the story: I like Lois  so I helped her set up her new XL4 with Suggestion turned on. Also explained to her how to "improve" the suggested recordings.

Well, with 4 tuners going 24/7 Lois's Suggestions folder was up to a bazillion recordings in no time at all... and Lois was not a happy girl!! 

Turned off Suggestions, deleted the Suggestions folder. But, all the suggested recordings turned up in her Deleted folder  and Lois was still not a happy gal 

Then, Lois wanted to know if the programs in her Deleted folder was waisting her disk space? I told her that she needn't concern her pretty head since anything in her Deleted folder would be automatically removed to make room for any of her important new recordings. She sighed and said: what about the disk usage indicator  Since I didn't know the Truthful answer, I came to you guys 

Lois is happy to know that the stuff in her deleted folder is not included in her disk usage. But, she's still not happy with me since even I can't delete all the programs in her Deleted folder in one single fell swoop.

PS Lois sends her regards


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

FYI, Tivo Suggestions are also excluded from the usage indicator.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

One of the great things about a TiVo is that it will automatically delete the content for you. And once they are in the deleted folder it really shouldn't matter. And even with suggestions. WHether I have 200 or 20. They will eventually get deleted on their own. It isn't even worth the effort to delete them since the TiVo will do it for me. I will look at them periodically and see if there is something I want to watch or keep but otherwise they sit there with new suggestions being recorded and old ones being deleted. 

And after using TiVos for over a decade I only recently started using the suggestions feature. Both my Elites are recording suggestions from their eight tuners many times throughout the day.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am just one of those people that need to keep my TiVos clean, so I delete all from the deleted files.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Aaron - At what point would the Tivos automatically delete the deleted stuff?

Glad somebody asked these questions as I have wondered also. I hate clutter and am compelled to delete them frequently. It just bugs me if they collect up. 

Before upgrading to Premieres this year I had Series 2 Tivos and it sure seems like they deleted them fairly frequently, but I have yet to see anything auto-deleted from the folder on my Premieres. Granted, I am in there all the time myself but I have one show from months ago that I have left there and it's still there.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Aaron - At what point would the Tivos automatically delete the deleted stuff?


If you're recording suggestions the Deleted Items folder purges within 24 hours

Add me in to those mystified as to why anyone even cares about the Deleted items folder.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

The folder is convenient because i cant tell you how many times i have accidentally hit clear on a program and had to recover it


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> If you're recording suggestions the Deleted Items folder purges within 24 hours
> 
> Add me in to those mystified as to why anyone even cares about the Deleted items folder.


Well, FWIW, there was some reports a while back that when a large DIY expanded drive filled up, there _*might*_ be some problems. Vague and unconfirmed, I know, but they were there.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> If you're recording suggestions the Deleted Items folder purges within 24 hours


Thanks for your response. I don't do 'suggestions' so my folder is only populated with stuff I've either manually recorded or from SPs.

I was glad when they started the 'recently deleted' folder as I have had things I wanted to recover on more than one occasion. But since I got Premieres it seems like it doesn't purge itself or, if it does, it doesn't do so in a manner that is acceptable for me. It's no biggie to keep up on it. I'd rather keep it clean because my head would probably explode if I didn't.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

*Automatic* permanent deletion of a recording should only happen when the TiVo needs the space for a new recording. I don't know if it is strictly oldest first or if it deletes suggestions first.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, James. That makes sense. You are very helpful and I always try to read your answers to peoples' questions because I often learn something new.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> *Automatic* permanent deletion of a recording should only happen when the TiVo needs the space for a new recording. I don't know if it is strictly oldest first or if it deletes suggestions first.


Suggestions have the lowest priority so they get deleted first.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Suggestions have the lowest priority so they get deleted first.


So the order of automatic permanent deletion would be:

Suggestions in Recently Deleted
Other stuff in Recently Deleted
Suggestions in NPL (not marked KUID)
Other stuff in NPL (not marked KUID)

?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

clark_kent said:


> Lois is happy to know that the stuff in her deleted folder is not included in her disk usage. But, she's still not happy with me since even I can't delete all the programs in her Deleted folder in one single fell swoop.


Convince her that she wants to have shows in the Recently Deleted folder. There may be that one time she wants to rewatch 'that show' from 2 weeks ago and she will be able to do so, as long as Suggestions are turned off.

She need not worry about the Suggestions folder if she chooses to turn Suggestions back on. Suggestions will be deleted as needed to make room for sheduled recordings and auto record wishlists.
Also, when the hard drive is full, I believe the new Suggestions start deleting old Suggestions.

For a new Tivo, I recommend turning off Suggestions at first. Otherwise the Tivo is recording stuff blindly.

Show her how to get to the Tivo Suggestions list and encourage her to go through and rate the shows that are listed. 
The more shows she rates, the better Suggestions will be. Maybe enough to make her want to turn recording of Suggestions back on.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> So the order of automatic permanent deletion would be:
> 
> Suggestions in Recently Deleted
> Other stuff in Recently Deleted
> ...


I believe that once a show is in the RDF, they are deleted by oldest date regardless of why they were recorded.

When the Tivo has to resort to deleting Suggestions or shows from the My Shows list, the RDF will be empty at that point.

The order of permanent deletion is:
Recently Deleted, oldest recording first.
Suggestions (if applicable), oldest recording first.
Shows from the My Shows list, oldest recording first.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> If you're recording suggestions the Deleted Items folder purges within 24 hours


There are just too many variables involved to make such a statement as if it were a fact.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> One of the great things about a TiVo is that it will automatically delete the content for you. And once they are in the deleted folder it really shouldn't matter.


Another great thing is that tivo has the option for users to delete things from the RDF as they see fit.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> Add me in to those mystified as to why anyone even cares about the Deleted items folder.


Add me in to those that are mystified by people that can't (won't) see beyond the limits of their self imposed blinders


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Suggestions have the lowest priority so they get deleted first.


No, that's not true, because Recently Deleted items can be removed TO MAKE MORE SPACE FOR SUGGESTIONS.

Otherwise, there would essentially never be room for more suggestions.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> There are just too many variables involved to make such a statement as if it were a fact.


good lord, I don't care how many variables you throw in, with Suggestions enabled I have never EVER on an S3, a THD, a Premiere, or my Elite seen a deleted item make it over night, you don't have to always be right, occasionally being close is a fine answer.



scandia101 said:


> Add me in to those that are mystified by people that can't (won't) see beyond the limits of their self imposed blinders


that was just uncalled for, there was no reason to quote me on it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> So the order of automatic permanent deletion would be:
> 
> Suggestions in Recently Deleted
> Other stuff in Recently Deleted
> ...


I have no idea about suggestions in the Recently deleted folder. I don't see a reason to delete a suggestion since they aren't even counted for the storage space available.. They all disappear pretty quickly. WIth my boxes constantly recording them, each box quickly went well past 100 suggestions. The list is constantly changing as they get recorded and deleted.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I have no idea about suggestions in the Recently deleted folder. I don't see a reason to delete a suggestion since they aren't even counted for the storage space available.. They all disappear pretty quickly. WIth my boxes constantly recording them, each box quickly went well past 100 suggestions. The list is constantly changing as they get recorded and deleted.


I have suggestions turned off. I have more than enough stuff to watch as it is. But I could see a reason for deleting a suggestion - if it was something you didn't want to watch or did watch and you wanted to make sure it didn't delete an older suggestion unless it absolutely had to.

As to whether the TiVo would make better viewing choices, I'm going to (slightly) misquote and conflate two verses of a song. This is not a commentary and is intended all in fun and to partly show how my warped mind works 



> In the year 4545
> You ain't gonna need your thumbs, won't need your eyes
> You won't find a thing to view
> Some machine's doin' that for you


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> good lord, I don't care how many variables you throw in, with Suggestions enabled I have never EVER on an S3, a THD, a Premiere, or my Elite seen a deleted item make it over night,


Most would recommend against passing off your personal experience as universal fact. What people should be learning here (if they haven't already learned fro one of the hundreds of other threads on the topic) some people, like you, let a tivo manage itself while others micromanage their tivos with a whole lot of people somewhere between the extremes.



> you don't have to always be right, occasionally being close is a fine answer.


Being wrong, isn't being close.



> that was just uncalled for, there was no reason to quote me on it.


This pretty much proves my point.
If that was uncalled for, so was your quoted naive statement.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Most would recommend against passing off your personal experience as universal fact. What people should be learning here (if they haven't already learned fro one of the hundreds of other threads on the topic) some people, like you, let a tivo manage itself while others micromanage their tivos with a whole lot of people somewhere between the extremes.
> 
> Being wrong, isn't being close.


Are you saying my comment on the behavior of the deleted items folders on Suggestion recording machines that I have personally watched over many years is wrong? and if so, how is it wrong?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

dot (waiting for scandia's reply).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> Are you saying my comment on the behavior of the deleted items folders on Suggestion recording machines that I have personally watched over many years is wrong? and if so, how is it wrong?


I can't speak for scandia but I'm assuming part of the issue is that your original post was phrased as an absolute.


dianebrat said:


> If you're recording suggestions the Deleted Items folder purges within 24 hours


That might make it seem like turning on suggestions also set a hard time limit on deleted items (rather than suggestions displacing deleted items)

If you'd phrased it more like:
"In my exprience, on a variety of TiVos over the years, enabling suggestions will push things out of deleted items within about a day."
I don't think anyone could reasonably take issue with it. It was phrasing it as an apparently universal truth; rather than a personal (if prolonged) observation that probably triggered that (over)reaction.

Now I _can_ think of a few oddball situations, mostly involving starting with a near empty TiVo, were suggestions couldn't purge deleted items in a day.

Take a brand new Premier XL for example. It can hold over a hundred hours of HD content. So record and delete a couple shows, then kick on suggestions. Even if it used both tuners 24 hours a day it'd take a few days to fill up and displace those deleted items.

Or I guess if you thumbsed down every suggestion eventually you'd run the TiVo out of things to suggest and it'd take far longer to displace deleted items.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Jonathan_S said:


> Now I _can_ think of a few oddball situations, mostly involving starting with a near empty TiVo, were suggestions couldn't purge deleted items in a day.
> 
> Take a brand new Premier XL for example. It can hold over a hundred hours of HD content. So record and delete a couple shows, then kick on suggestions. Even if it used both tuners 24 hours a day it'd take a few days to fill up and displace those deleted items.
> 
> Or I guess if you thumbsed down every suggestion eventually you'd run the TiVo out of things to suggest and it'd take far longer to displace deleted items.


That's still assuming that the user allows the tivo to manage itself rather than the user deleting recordings from the NPL and/or the RDF as they see fit. That's where the "too many variables" enters the picture.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> Are you saying my comment on the behavior of the deleted items folders on Suggestion recording machines that I have personally watched over many years is wrong?


No.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

FWIW, I have had the RDF folder count against my space when I've done transfers with pyTivo. Stuff has failed to transfer until i have deleted items in there. And that is with suggestions turned off.


----------



## PeteB (Jan 8, 2004)

steve614 said:


> Convince her that she wants to have shows in the Recently Deleted folder. There may be that one time she wants to rewatch 'that show' from 2 weeks ago and she will be able to do so, as long as Suggestions are turned off.
> 
> She need not worry about the Suggestions folder if she chooses to turn Suggestions back on. Suggestions will be deleted as needed to make room for sheduled recordings and auto record wishlists.
> Also, when the hard drive is full, I believe the new Suggestions start deleting old Suggestions.
> ...


While you are at it, convince her that she likes it when the Tivo queues up remote presses, and then runs them all together a few minutes later. Encourage her to watch all the shows on 1 channel. The more she stays on 1 channel the more agreeable the remote control Tivo experience will become.


----------

